# Looking for thoughts and experience with chillers



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

hello all. 
I'm looking for some insight and information related to the use of aquarium chillers. 

Eventually in the long run, I'd like to own an aquarium chiller that would allow me to maintain a 20-30 gal freshwater tank at about 4-6 degrees Celsius. It is to house developing salmon eggs as they overwinter and hatch out to fingerling salmon that would be part of a reintroduction project. As cold water fish, they require very cool temperatures.

Is there such a thing that exists? I'd love some experiences and ideas.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Any chiller will work as long as you have it spec'ed out properly.

From my head number crunching you will need anywhere from 1/10-1/5HP. A "drop in" chiller has the coils in the water to chill it rather than plumbing water to flowing through.

I'll have more info later if you can further expand the scope of your project like how many eggs, etc.

HTH


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Thinking you may need a 1/4 hp one (imo). i actually bought a chiller a while back - and most 1/10 hp will have a max cap of -30F in a 30 gallon system (roughly). However this means your chiller will be on all the time (not good). Don't know too much about the drop in coil ones - maybe those will do the trick.

Have you through about converting a small fridge for this purpose? A lot of NPS keepers convert a fridge over to to keep phyto/planktonic foods cold for continuous feeding. Not sure what you need in this system (small pump/air stone?) but you drill out the fridge or even convert the fridge light to power a small device. Check Reefcentral for ideas.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks. Do you have any ideas for companies or pricing? 
What's the lifespan of one of these?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

A decent 1/4hp chiller is gonna cost you $999.

We use a Coralife 1hp on our SPS system and JBJ Arctica 1/2hp on or incoming system.

They should last as long as a household air-conditioner with proper ventilation.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

check out reefsupplies.ca or jlaquatics.com (or even pets and pond)

You can probably get a 1/10 hp new for about $500 give/take. Decent 1/4 hp start at 1,000 and upwards. 

Why can't you get an old chest refrigerator/freezer (that can do the temperature you want) and put a tank inside with a battery operated air pump to ensure gas exchange.


----------



## Chronicle (Mar 26, 2015)

If you are planning on keeping a tank below 10oC I would recommend some kind of insulation. The easiest way, as mentioned by a previous poster, would be to convert some sort of bar fridge for this purpose. I know you can get wine storage units that have relatively accurate temperature controllers for around $200. Just drill some holes in the back for aeration tubing etc. 

Employing a chiller for this purpose, with no insulation, is just throwing your money out the window IMHO.


----------

